# nlite Review



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

*I am not saying that nuhi and his friends aren't working very hard on nlite to perfect it. I'm saying it is a very long way from being perfected.*

You are going to experience problems using nlite. I'm sorry to say that, but you are. At least until it is ready for the public.

A member here (at my site), and also at the nlite forum...who incidentally is a very big nlite supporter...put up a list of all the remaining DLLS and EXE Files in his system32 folder, those that remained after he completed an installation using the latest version of nlite.

He had unchecked every, single option before installing with nlite.

*His installation is completely stripped. Completely.*

He has remaining *585 DLLS and 123 EXE Files* in his system32 folder.

I have remaining *541 DLLS and 103 EXE Files* in my system32 folder.

*The weird thing is, over 200 DLLS and many EXE files remaining in his system32 folder...I don't even have.*

...and yet, I have full functionality, where as he doesn't have any of these:

Internet Explorer, Outlook Express, DirectX, DirectSound, WMP10, Windows Defragmenter...and oh so many more Windows applications. All my third-party programs are installed. All my drivers are updated. I have all the latest Windows Updates post SP2.

I have all that functionality.

*We both have equally close to the same amount of files remaining in our system32 folders, and still he has hundreds of files remaining, which I don't even have...and I have all that functionality?*

Tell me, is that program ready for public consumption?

*I am not putting down nuhi, his helpers, nor his program...I am only saying it is not ready for public use...it is only ready for beta testing.*


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i have been using and recommending it,it is still only beta but it is simple for the inexpierenced to use
i have not had any problems with it,i think they would appreciate you forwarding your findings to them
there is another one called xpslipstreamer i have seen recommended but have not tried it personally


----------



## DZ007 (Oct 2, 2003)

Hmm, that sounds very wierd... I donnu. I do a lot of other tweaks to my xp so I wouldn't wanna try something that unstabble... but it sounds good. can you use it to just strip outlook, wmp, and other crap windows utilities?


----------



## Doom_Machine (Jun 26, 2005)

i know this is old post but i just learned of both nlite and xplite and has been what ive been looking for over the last 4 years lol
havnt downloaded either yet but i wanted to know a few things.

so xplite is for removal of bloat AFTER xp install and nlite is BEFORE xp install where you have to make an iso n such...is that right?

do they both remove all of the same things, is either one better or should i use both?

does anyone actually notice a speed increase in games or anything?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

nlite makes the iso all you have to do is burn it to disk
not familiar with xplite


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Bold_Fortune said:


> *I am not saying that nuhi and his friends aren't working very hard on nlite to perfect it. I'm saying it is a very long way from being perfected.*
> 
> You are going to experience problems using nlite. I'm sorry to say that, but you are. At least until it is ready for the public.
> 
> ...


Bold .. Your thoughts and ideas are great but after trying to print out almost 200 pages of your directions??

I'll stick to XPLite and dumb luck for now.

Make it simple .. would ya? 

Thanks
Cowboy


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the only beta part of nlite are the add on's,
i.e.64 bit windows
it is all done by virtual mouse clicks which makes it simple to use


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

dai said:


> the only beta part of nlite are the add on's,
> i.e.64 bit windows
> it is all done by virtual mouse clicks which makes it simple to use


I tried Nlite about 6 months ago and I couldn't get it to work right? I ended up with a bunch of coasters 

Has it worked for anyone here?

Cowboy


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i have done a number of disks with it with no problems


----------



## Doom_Machine (Jun 26, 2005)

i made an iso file, burned it directly to cd and it wont boot
i'm starting to think hard bout buying xplite, its simple and it works but much rather use this though


----------

